# drill for getting stuck behind please



## hovis (Sep 17, 2011)

following my last thread about my golf meltdown i have discovered that in an attempt to get rid of my out to in swing path by bringing the club down from the inside i have pushed the limit too far and i am now in a position where the club is getting stuck behind me.  i'm hitting huge right to left shots with poor contact (out the toe)
does anyone have any drills for the said problem.

cheers guy's


----------



## chris661 (Sep 17, 2011)

Better weight transfer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2011)

Try standing with the left foot splayed open to give yourself room to turn through better


----------



## hovis (Sep 17, 2011)

Better weight transfer
		
Click to expand...

very helpfull, cheers


----------



## hovis (Sep 17, 2011)

Try standing with the left foot splayed open to give yourself room to turn through better
		
Click to expand...

cheers homer.  i'll give it a go


----------



## The23rdman (Sep 18, 2011)

If you're getting stuck behind (are you sure you are? Feel is rarely the same as real.) then the issue is more likely to be your backswing than anything else. If you swing back too deep and your right elbow behind the hip you're stuffed.

golf is played IN FRONT of us, nut behind, so we need to keep our arms in front. To great drills for this are the Faldo drill when you lay two parrallel sticks along the ball to target line and preset the wrists running along that line then turn to the top and hit balls. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6QtMgkK6zI&feature=related

The other drill is the wide to wide drill where you make 9 to 3 swings with little wrist set aiming for width in the swing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eus0GYuddnA

your check that you're not getting too deep is this: when you're at the top of your swing if you collapse your arms your hands should hit your right pec. That's an on plane swing.

HTH.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 18, 2011)

Check out Tom Watsons swing secret, he had similar issues


----------



## The23rdman (Sep 18, 2011)

Check out Tom Watsons swing secret, he had similar issues
		
Click to expand...

And the remedy is the same - keep the hands and arms in front of the body and swing level left.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 18, 2011)

Check out Tom Watsons swing secret, he had similar issues
		
Click to expand...

And the remedy is the same - keep the hands and arms in front of the body and swing level left. 

Click to expand...

close, its about turning the shoulders on the downswing on the same plane as you took them away. You can still keep hands and arms in front of the body but tilt the shoulders.

It would be useful if you could explain what you mean by 'level left'?


----------



## Mungoscorner (Sep 18, 2011)

I also suffer with getting the club "trapped".I end up blocking or hooking every other shot,depending on how fast i release my hands ,in an attempt to get the club back in position.
One drill a mate showed me a few years ago,was to wait for the hands to pass the right hip,before turning the hips.Basically moving the right hip and hands as they are opposite each other in the downswing.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just as a little aside, hitting out of the toe will cause a right-to-left shot (rh golfer) due to something called gear effect, which is also why the driver face is convex rather than flat so the ball starts right of where you wanted, allowing for the draw.

Doesn't help you much but it will mean the swing part of the problem might not be as big as you thought as it isn't causing all of the r-l shape.


----------

